# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  Un mago predice el número del Gordo de la loteria

## Zamudio

Allá por el 2001/02 el mago *mentalista* español *Antonhy Blake* fue noticia cuando manifestó que sabía que número iba a ser el ganador del Gordo de la loteria de navidad. Sería un acto sin ánimo de lucro, con el que demostraría a la humanidad su talento sin barreras.
 Cuando el día esperado llegó, se sorteó la lotería y Blake mostró que el número que habia estado guardado todo el tiempo en una urna vigilada con guardias se seguridad, coincidia. *Antonhy Blake* había logrado predecir el número ganador!. Lo que la gente se preguntaba era: ¿Esto es un *truco de magia* o una muestra de poder sobrenatural?.
 Días después de este suceso se abrió una profunda polémica en todos los medios sobre los posibles métodos con que el mentalista había logrado el cometido, polémica que finalmente quedaría en el olvido, aunque la fama que había logrado Antonhy en todo el mundo no se perdería de un día al otro.
 Algunos años despúes otro mago quiere repetir la azaña, aunque estimo que no conseguirá el impacto de *Antonhy Blake*. La noticia de aquí debajo cuenta la original idea de un mago apodado *“Xerax”*:
_Lunes 15 de diciembre del 2008_
_El consejero del Cabildo de Tenerife, Efraín Medina, guarda desde hoy la llave de la fortuna, según el mago Xerax. El ilusionista ha introducido hoy en una urna un papelito con el número que él, gracias a sus habilidades, ha predicho que saldrá premiado con el Gordo de la Lotería de Navidad._
_La urna ha quedado suspendida sobre la Plaza del Cabildo de Tenerife y la llave ha ido a manos de Medina. El receptáculo será abierto después del día 22 de diciembre. El mago ha pasado seis meses trabajando en el número, y ha destacado que “lo más difícil ha sido la combinación de números”. En respuesta a la prensa, ha negado haber comprado él mismo el número premiado, ya que se niega a robar “la suerte que le puede corresponder a otros”._
_El mago ha considerado necesario también que, ante la situación de crisis económica presente, es “necesario recuperar la capacidad de asombro y los momentos de alegría”._
_Fuente: Elpais.com_ Quise buscar información sobre este mago en internet pero no pude dar con ninguna página que hable de el. El que tenga algún dato sobre el susodicho, será bienvenido.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2RdT...ayer_embedded#

----------


## roje

Aquí tienes su web: http://www.magoxerax.com/

----------


## Zamudio

Muchas gracias magicus.

----------


## roje

No hay de qué.

----------


## antonio blake

Tengo una duda sobre anthony blake , es cierto que un año falló a proposito el numero del sorteo?

----------


## eidanyoson

Manolo Talman acertó el del año pasado...

----------


## antonio blake

> Manolo Talman acertó el del año pasado...


ese fue el que salio en television en antena 3 o telecino, verdad?

----------


## Pulgas

Son muchos los magos que han predicho el número de la lotería. En realidad es un clasico de la magia.
Os dejo algunos enlaces para que podáis echarles un vistazo. De todas maneras, si a alguien le interesa el tema, basta con que busque en Google noticias y encontrará un montón de artículos de prensa al respecto.

El mago Xerax
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Feepq...layer_embedded

Pepe Carrol en una marivillosa simulación:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21kRA...layer_embedded
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JiOH...layer_embedded

Manolo Talman y César Vinuesa en Tele5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-G-1...layer_embedded

----------


## antonio blake

aqui hay un enlace bastante interesante sobre la adivinación de Anthony Blake del numero de loteria:


http://www.grupoelron.org/quienes/anthonyblake.htm


lo del final de la entrevista de Ron Hubbard no tiene desperdicio, incluso se habla que Anthony Blake tiene contactos con espíritus para poder adivinar el numero

 :302:  :302:  :302:

----------


## rofman

> Son muchos los magos que han predicho el número de la lotería. En realidad es un clasico de la magia.
> Os dejo algunos enlaces para que podáis echarles un vistazo. De todas maneras, si a alguien le interesa el tema, basta con que busque en Google noticias y encontrará un montón de artículos de prensa al respecto.
> 
> El mago Xerax
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Feepq...layer_embedded
> 
> Pepe Carrol en una marivillosa simulación:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21kRA...layer_embedded
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JiOH...layer_embedded
> ...




hombre los videos de pepe carrol no son el mismo caso!!!

----------


## Pulgas

> hombre los videos de pepe carrol no son el mismo caso!!!


Por eso he dicho "una simulación".

----------


## Iban

Hemos hablado mucho de la predicción de lotería de Derren Brown:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QG-5qebwflA

No hago trucos de cámara... ya te voy a dar yo a tí.

----------


## doc

A mí lo que más curioso me resulta de este efecto es que se suele hacer con una predicción en un papel o similar. La gente obviamente se pregunta por qué no cogió el billete premiado y por muchas excusas que se den, creo que todo el mundo da por sentado que se trata de un truco porque no se encuentra justificación para ese simple hecho. 

La duda que se me plantea es que, dependiendo del método que se use ¿no sería más lógico que se tratase de un billete de lotería preparado? La verdad es que no sé ahora mismo si se podría preparar una impresión rápida de los números en un billete de lotería falso, pero creo la gente en el momento de verlo le daría completa credibilidad al efecto. 

Es más, no creo que fuese necesario comprobar que luego se recoge el "dinero ganado" pero seguramente plantearía otro tipo de debate (de que ya que el mago es capaz de hacer eso, debería donar la suma ya que lo puede hacer cuando quiera o similar). Aún así creo que se podrían dar soluciones para que se evite ese debate.

----------


## Iban

No pondría la mano en el fuego, pero creo que fue Talman el que aseguró que había comprado un décimo de ese número, y al final enseñó una fotocopia (en la línea de lo que tú comentas).

----------


## LOU LESS

Saludos.

He buscado un vídeo que tengo archivado, vale la pena verlo, está en inglés.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CE7_BD6aGg

Para mí es una de las mejores predicciones de lotería que he tenido la oportunidad de ver.
No me gusta la presentación, pero el efecto es muy bueno, minimalista para un escenario.

Ovación final, público en pié.

Lo he buscado, porque el realismo final es matador. 

LOU LESS.

----------


## jhg

> A mí lo que más curioso me resulta de este efecto es que se suele hacer con una predicción en un papel o similar. La gente obviamente se pregunta por qué no cogió el billete premiado y por muchas excusas que se den, creo que todo el mundo da por sentado que se trata de un truco porque no se encuentra justificación para ese simple hecho. 
> 
> La duda que se me plantea es que, dependiendo del método que se use ¿no sería más lógico que se tratase de un billete de lotería preparado? La verdad es que no sé ahora mismo si se podría preparar una impresión rápida de los números en un billete de lotería falso, pero creo la gente en el momento de verlo le daría completa credibilidad al efecto. 
> 
> Es más, no creo que fuese necesario comprobar que luego se recoge el "dinero ganado" pero seguramente plantearía otro tipo de debate (de que ya que el mago es capaz de hacer eso, debería donar la suma ya que lo puede hacer cuando quiera o similar). Aún así creo que se podrían dar soluciones para que se evite ese debate.


En eso coincido, crea poca ilusion cuando el espectador piensa en por que si sabias el numero no lo comprastes, aunque lo hagas para donarlo a los pobres o a una ONG y no para lucrarte. Hoy en dia para crear una verdadera ilusion, un verdadero asombro, el sacar un trozo de papel con el numero de la loteria se queda algo corto.

Hacer una numero falso, no creo que sea recomendable, ya no pensando en que los espectadores no necesitan ver que lo cambias por el dinero, sino por que no vaya a ser que alguien vea que es falso, o peor aun, que acabe uno de vacaciones por falsificar un numero de loteria aunque no pienses cobrarlo por que cuando vean el numero, alucinaran, pero basta que alguien vea la serie y coincida con el que el tenia y cambio un rato antes de  ver tu espectaculo.

Ahora, pensando sobre la marcha, en el caso de la predicciones deportivas, al estilo de predecir el resultado del mundial, si es posible, cuando se sepa quienes juegan en la final, hacer una apuesta, y con conocimientos de futbol suficientes, se podrian hacer varias apuestas que sea muy probables, que alguna sera la que resulte ganadora, como unico consejo, no hacer todas las apuestas en el mismo sitio, a ser posible que las haga alguien en lugar de uno. (esto se me ocurre ahora sobre la marcha, no me he parado a pensar si es posible obtener por estadistica con conocimientos del deporte suficientes hacer varias apuestas y que una resulte ganadora, ni si se puede hace ese tipo de apuestas en algun sitio).

----------


## Pulgas

> (esto se me ocurre ahora sobre la marcha, no me he parado a pensar...


Se nota, se nota. Estamos hablando de magia, de espectáculo... No de cómo montar una casa ganadora de apuestas  :Smile1: .

----------


## jhg

> Se nota, se nota. Estamos hablando de magia, de espectáculo... No de cómo montar una casa ganadora de apuestas .


 :Smile1:  Jeje, me imagino, podiendo ganarse la vida a base de apuestas siempre ganadoras para que trabajar, pero no me referia a eso, sino a sabiendo mas o menos cuales son las mayores posibilidades del resultado hacer multiples apuestas (con lo que se tiene varios papelitos con la apuesta hecha, cada uno con una diferente) con lo que alguna tendria que ser la acertada, y tendrias un papel que mostrar sin tener que estar manipulandolo o falsificando.

Pero ahora despues de haber dormido, se ve dificil y ridiculo, como para que no toque ninguna.

----------

